# How thick is the bottom of your humidor?



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

The bottom is one place where corners are cut to make inexpensive humidors. You can measure the thickness of your humidor bottom by doing this:


Open your humidor. 
Lay a ruler across the top of the open humidor. 
Use a second ruler to measure the inside height. 
Use the second ruler to measure the outside height. 
Subtract the inside height from the outside height to get the thickness of the bottom. 

I measured my Orleans Madison, and got 3/16", but the bottom is very slightly recessed, and there is a layer of felt on the bottom, so the actual thickness is probably about 1/8".

My Madison doesn't hold humidity well at all - the only way to keep it at 65% in the winter is to leave a wet sponge in it 24/7. Yet its lid seems to seal very well. I'm guessing that the thin bottom has something to do with its poor performance.

To see if there's a correlation, I'd like to see how others' humidors compare. If you're interested in participating, please post your humidor's model name, its bottom thickness, and a brief statement about how well it holds humidity when the humidity of the surrounding air is far from your target. Thanks!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Ther bottom is an inch thick, exactly the same as the sides and lid. The model name is the Booyaa Proto v1 and it holds humidity rock solidly. It's not the prettiest out there due to me being a terrible craftsman but it does the business!


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a Prometheus Milano series humidor... Extremely well made... The sides, bottom, and lid are all about a full inch thick... My humidor holds humidity better then anything I've ever used for cigar storage...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The rule of thumb amongst FOG's is no less than a 1/2 inch thick. Any thinner than that you are more prone to temp R/H swings.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

This is a great idea man. 
I have the Milano from Cheaphumidors and you get what you pay for it seems.
The bottom is 1/8" thick and has felt on the bottom as well and i foresee problems in my future but i sure as hell hope not. Im going to keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a 100 ct. not sure the model, but it's a cheaper one, and the walls are 1/2" and bottom 3/16". My treasure dome has 1" walls, 3/8 of which is SC and the bottom is 1/2".

That being said, they both hold rh rock steady.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far. Besides my interest in humidity performance, I'm also interested in learning about the construction of the various manufacturers and models, so keep them coming!

Madison (Orleans Group) - 1/8"
Booyaa Proto v1  - 1"
Prometheus Milano - 1"
Milano (Quality Importers) - 1/8"
Treasure Dome (Quality Importers) - 1/2"


----------



## ksarauer (Jul 10, 2011)

Good topic! 1/2" (1/4 of MDF and 1/4 Cedar)

I put a light coating of shellac on the MDF for a bit of protection.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

My end table humidor is 3/4" spanish cedar


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Great thread, Aroma!

The floor is the single hardest thing to season and the first place to look if you're losing moisture.

Reading this thread, most of you need to re-measure. 

No "cheap" humidor has a half inch of floor. That's a rarified number, even among high-end humidors.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

My two custom cabinets are both a little over 2" (two inches thick) on the bottom. The sides and everything else except the doors are at least 1 3/4" Door on one is 3/4" the other is 3/4" but has glass which negates the front


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

Interesting! I never thought to measure the bottom, will have to do that tonight.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Tuscany (QI) - 1/8"

But she holds humidity like a champ - or at least she "recovers" like a champ.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Tuscany and Cordoba both have 1/8 in thickness and both hold RH really well.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I have one more to add: The Salvador, by Prestige Import Group. On another thread, Arizona-SB reported that its floor is 1/2" thick.

Madison (Orleans Group) - 1/8"
Booyaa Proto v1 - 1"
Prometheus Milano - 1"
Milano (Quality Importers) - 1/8"
Treasure Dome (Quality Importers) - 1/2" 
Tuscany (Quality Importers) - 1/8"
Cordoba (Quality Importers) - 1/8"
Salvador (Prestige Import Group) - 1/2"


----------



## mithrilG60 (Nov 9, 2008)

My Aristrocrat uses 3/4" spanish cedar MDF for all sides; walls, back and floor. The door and lud are solid wood, the door is 3/4" with the lid a little thicker at 1".


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Bob's work is never in question here.



mithrilG60 said:


> My Aristrocrat uses 3/4" spanish cedar MDF for all sides; walls, back and floor. The door and lud are solid wood, the door is 3/4" with the lid a little thicker at 1".


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Mine is 3 boxes thick


----------

